# ROUGH IDLE IN PARK/ WAS STALLING



## kevinhughes13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello my recent problem is with the truck idling rough it was stalling before I changed in the correct spark plugs coolant temperature sensor and air intake sensor previous owner didn't have the correct plugs also replaced the previous owners $15 set of wires that were new and already breaking apart but if you could please visit the link and it will describe/show you everything of what I've done so far and the symptoms I still have thank you in advanced to anyone that helps.

http://www.cb7tuner.com/vbb/showthread.php?p=3210680#post3210680


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l7SwU7ZuVk


----------

